# how much is a Chicago hot dog in Chicago? Food truck cost related.



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 24, 2014)

i went to a shopping center to pick up some stuff with my wife. she needs some stuff for upcoming job interviews (fingers crossed folks)

i parked my truck and smelled the odors from the parked in a circle group of food trucks. it smelled AWESOME. i walked over, and my wife and i see this beautifully colored chicago hot dog truck. quick snack time!! two hot dogs, one can of diet coke. $17!!

hahah.. delicious, but amazingly expensive feeling. i passed on the 3 slider burgers from the neighboring truck for $12. 

i love the idea of food trucks. love it. but seriously, i think the cost are skyrocketing. i thought the savings of not having to maintain a brick/mortar building was the lure of running one of those things?

i'm all for them, and still love the idea of getting unique food in a casual setting..but they are not inexpensive food..at all.

how much does a GREAT Chicago dog in the windy city cost anyways? anyone there, or been? just wondering.


----------



## 99Limited (Nov 24, 2014)

Location, location, location .... A captive audience that probably doesn't normally eat from a food truck. The trucks overcharge their customers because they're not going to be there again. Customers buy on a whim then realize they overpaid. 

Does that sound about right?


----------



## panda (Nov 24, 2014)

A good Chicago dog is worth overpaying.


----------



## larrybard (Nov 24, 2014)

FWIW, Superdawg seems to make most lists of Chicago's best dogs (others are Hot Doug's and Gene & Jude's http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/02/03/best-hot-dog-in-america-g_n_818180.html ), and they charge $5.50 for their creation. http://www.superdawg.com/menu.cfm?section=superdawg


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 24, 2014)

larrybard said:


> FWIW, Superdawg seems to make most lists of Chicago's best dogs (others are Hot Doug's and Gene & Jude's http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/02/03/best-hot-dog-in-america-g_n_818180.html ), and they charge $5.50 for their creation. http://www.superdawg.com/menu.cfm?section=superdawg



thanks. on par.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 24, 2014)

99Limited said:


> Location, location, location .... A captive audience that probably doesn't normally eat from a food truck. The trucks overcharge their customers because they're not going to be there again. Customers buy on a whim then realize they overpaid.
> 
> Does that sound about right?



not really. we have this program called "off the grid". i think it is nationwide as well. the trucks are pretty consistent.

but close


----------



## TurdMuffin (Nov 24, 2014)

Even around here, not in a big city, brick and mortar stores that also have trucks usually charge more when you buy from the truck


----------



## daveb (Nov 24, 2014)

Last time I had an "authentic" it was at a brick and morter shop. Poppy seed bun, neon green relish, cukes, sport peppers, etc. 4 bucks. Should have got 2.


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 24, 2014)

There's a place 4 blocks from my house that has a hot dog special, 2 hot dogs w/ fries for 2.99. Yes, they are Chicago style and they are delicious!


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 24, 2014)

I love a good dog, but I'd starve before I'd pay that. Great dogs around here are 3 bucks. "Dirty Water Dogs" are less.


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 24, 2014)

I miss the Italian beef/Italian sausage combos from Chicago with gardenia. You can find them in southern California, but not the same.

Sorry for the tangent, but made me think of it.


----------



## mikemac (Nov 25, 2014)

I know that "this _feels _expensive" feeling, and then I have to remember a).the food is usually really good, and b)driving the family thru Mickey D's can easily run over $10 a person....and that REALLY feels expensive.
My impression is that the biggest reason / savings in truck vs. brick & mortar is in the construction....a truck might be $25k - $50k while brick & mortar might be $250k-$500k. And I gotta believe that the truck owner has to pay to be included in the 'circle of trucks'...no landlord is going to let a bunch of businesses camp on his property for free. And then there's local taxes - I'm sure some of the more 'assertive' local governments in the Bay Area can really put the squeeze on business owners, including trucks


----------

